# Help with proper way to install drywall at ceiling vent



## Vintageheethen (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello everyone. I’m in general construction and I’m trying my hand at bigger drywall jobs. I’m currently doing drywall in a basement and I’m trying to settle a argument as to what’s the proper way to install drywall at a fiber board hvac vent. I would think that you cut out the drywall to the outside diameter of the vent but the home owner is saying that he wants it cut to the inside diameter of the vent. So that the fiber board vent would sit on the inside of the drywall and you would only see the vent opening. This feels wrong to me but I want to check with some pros to get your take on this. This is the first time I’ve ever drywalled with fiber board vents. I’ll try to attach a photo for visual reference. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Condensation will be a problem, make him sign away any right to a free repair because of moisture damage or whatever if you do it. He should buy the proper metal vent or whatever needs to go there instead.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

How will the vent finish out? Is there a conventional screen cover that goes over the top of the drywall and vent? In that case your only constraint is to not make the cut out bigger than what the vent cover will allow. Or is it the modern "Trimless" variety that we are seeing a lot of lately? This kind of screen has an edge similar to drywall L-metal. It finishes out so that the cut edge of the drywall disappears for all extent and purpose. If this is the case, the cutout must be no larger than what the "mud flange" of the panel will cover.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Shelwyn said:


> Condensation will be a problem, make him sign away any right to a free repair because of moisture damage or whatever if you do it. He should buy the proper metal vent or whatever needs to go there instead.


Exactly this


----------

